# greek islands



## esthn73 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new to forum.
I'm considering a move to samos, rhodes or kos greece and open to suggestions and guidance. I'm 64 origin uk now reside in usa. I want to be closer to family in uk. I need to know which areas to live, with regard to safety, low cost of living, rentals, (I will be living on social security from usa and small amount from uk. Need to know about healthcare too. Also, steps I would need to take first to obtain entry, residency or however they operate in terms of living there permanently. I am uk citizen, (I'm also usa citizen but would be entering on uk passport/citizen).
I'm already thinking about meeting my sister and taking trip to see greek islands I'm interested in, and/or places suggested by expats living in greece. Can these islands be seen with enough time to investigate within 8 day trip or would more time be required? Also, do you know where I could find the government address to check info out or fill out forms while I'm there? If there's anything ive missed out and need to consider, please advise.
I appreciate your time and experience in helping me to navigate my way on this journey. Linda


----------



## Steve Williamson. (Oct 15, 2014)

Stephen Williamson. Bradford West Yorkshire. 7/11/2014. Hi Linda. thank you for the reply. I think the idea island hoping could be a good. But it could take longer thane 8 days. You will have to check out ferry prices and book hotel rooms and prices. You should be able find that out at Greek tourist office at the islands you are going to visit. Or you will have one in the US. You will have to think ad out the time off year you are planing to go. In the summer it will be more expensive and you may have problems finding rooms. I all goes to plan I will go to Samos next spring and hope fully find something I like and can afford. I will post to you early next week about some off the other things you are asking about.All for now.Steve Williamson.


----------

